# DIY Livery Near Reaseheath



## Lucyy (4 September 2016)

Anyone know of a DIY livery yard near Reaseheath college? 
The college livery is currently full and I'm on their waiting list but until then need to find a livery yard nearby. Preferbly within 3/4 mile radius


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (10 October 2016)

Try looking at the Cheshire Horse Chat and Sales page on Facebook - there are quite a few near reaseheath, there is a place about a mile or two away that was advertising a couple of days ago. But you might already be sorted


----------

